# Dive Watches At Home.....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Taken a few days ago









You can just see the Conch shell I rested them against in the top right of the pic, the uncoperative bugger ran for it as I was setting up the shot







..( I thought it was an empty shell







)

The colour of the OM hasnt come out to bad but I was using the flash, as you can see from the Sunnto I was at 24M for 3 mins when I took the pic,

Ill bore you with more photos over the coming days but needless to say to say the diving was fantastic,


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Now that is a very Cool





















Picture...























Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome back Jason!









In your absence, I bought a diver (6309), so I can pretend to know what you and Nalu at talking about...









Nice to see some watches in their intended habitat, even if that Seiko in the middle is running a little fast.









We need to get some of the Omegas into space, Glycines into the air and CWCs into war zones next...

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Welcome back Jason!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And MA's in the bin.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> And MA's in the bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MA's?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> CWCs into war zones next...


We've got this (taken in Iraq, though not immediately obvious):










MA = Montres Allison ~ *****


----------

